# Yard issues advice needed!



## Missingpunctuation (6 October 2018)

I wasnâ€™t quite sure which sticky to post this in but as Iâ€™m relatively new to owning my pony (gelding, Fell) then here should be the place(?) so if not delete if necessary mods! That being said hereâ€™s my issue;

Iâ€™ve had our pony for about a year now at my current yard. Heâ€™s a great little pony, perhaps more of a project than Iâ€™d have liked given Iâ€™m a novice rider but with more experienced riders heâ€™s a little goer. However Iâ€™ve run into some yard issues, since this is my first and only experience so far I wondered if these issues are common for others too...

1.) My yard manager is difficult. They often book my pony in for the farrier/dentist/worming without my prior consent and then later spring a charge on me rather aggressively. Our pony is on full livery but the standards heâ€™s kept at compared to the other horses on FL are very poor.  The YM is rather difficult to confront as a person and therefore Iâ€™m unsure what to do as these unexpected expenses keep adding up. Iâ€™m concerned that if I confront them I risk our placement at the yard. 

2.) The trainer I use associated with the yard often exercises my boy weekly when Iâ€™m working, his temperament afterwards is lovely he becomes very affectionate which is sweet but the Trainer themselves never provides any feedback, evidence of him being ridden or prior warning if they cannot ride him as arranged...they even took a holiday/break without us knowing an as a result our pony wasnâ€™t ridden as agreed. Thereâ€™s never any communication, once they took a week to get back to me on some matters despite being active at our yard! Weâ€™d ideally like a lot more feedback on how our boy is coming along in his lessons but even after requesting some weâ€™ve been given next to none.

3.) Alienation. Sadly we donâ€™t fit in at the yard, I know a lot of people suffer this issue but for us we seem to be targeted by some of the others. The YM and her stable hands donâ€™t seem to take care of our pony as well as the others, with him on full livery we expected and were made to believe they would upkeep a certain level of care but sadly weâ€™ve often found out pony turned out inadequately; eg, no rugs, hooves not picked, left him unkempt and his hay often left until last minute...which were all agreed upon taking up the livery space. Because Iâ€™m a novice my opinions are often discounted by those around me and any choices about my pony are taken from me. Iâ€™m not sure how to approach anyone this. 

Itâ€™s gotten to the point that weâ€™re considering moving yards (sparse around us) due to the stress or perhaps letting our boy go out on long term loan. 

Has anyone else had any similar issues on their yards and if so how have you tackled them?


----------



## twiggy2 (6 October 2018)

Move yards, your supposed to enjoy the horse


----------



## ester (6 October 2018)

definitely move


----------



## DabDab (6 October 2018)

Oh dear, I'm sorry that you're having a bit of a rubbish first experience of horse ownership. It's not completely uncommon in horses for professionals of all sorts to pay more attention to competition horses and less to more novicey/happy hacker/pet type horses. But there are yards that really want to cater for the leisure rider and horse, and honestly I think you would be better looking for a yard that better suits you as an owner.

If there aren't any suitable alternative yards I would just muster up the courage to sit down and have a very matter of fact chat with the yard manager about your concerns. Without talking to them you really haven't given them the opportunity to get it right for you (because they might not know there is anything wrong) and you just might be surprised at their response.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (6 October 2018)

Why would you want to stay there?  Your best course of action would be to find a more suitable yard.


----------



## Missingpunctuation (6 October 2018)

_thanks for all the replies so far, I appreciate the advice._

_I agree, it does seem that special treatment is given to the compatition horses in our case, though there are also a lot of happy hacker types at the yard too that seem to be better taken care of which is where I become concerned and frankly a little miffed. _

_We try to make it a priority to speak to our YM about our situation but they often wrote us off or undermine us at every possible opportunity. We are like the silenced children at the kiddie table unfortunately. Itâ€™s put quite a lot of pressure on us and dampened our experience but perhaps discussing it one last time would be appropriate before looking into relocating. _


----------



## Pearlsasinger (6 October 2018)

Seriously, if you have tried to discuss the situation and either been ignored or there has simply bee no improvement, I would start looking for another yard to keep your pony on.  It's your hobby, it is supposed to be fun, no matter how novice you are.


----------



## Schollym (6 October 2018)

I have seen the situation on several yards where substandard care has been given to particular horses or owners despite them all paying the same fees. As a diy livery on the same yard there were times I would have to give water and replenish hay that had been eaten by 6 pm to friends horses so they were not deprived. Change yards they are taking advantage of your lack of confidence.


----------



## Missingpunctuation (6 October 2018)

Schollym said:



			I have seen the situation on several yards where substandard care has been given to particular horses or owners despite them all paying the same fees. As a diy livery on the same yard there were times I would have to give water and replenish hay that had been eaten by 6 pm to friends horses so they were not deprived. Change yards they are taking advantage of your lack of confidence.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a disheartening truth to be sure. The yard/social environment seemed perfect at first but quickly after the contract was signed did the treatment of both our pony and us decline. I suppose I have to face facts and do whatâ€™s right for my pony and us both- move yards.


----------



## DabDab (6 October 2018)

Definitely if you've already tried speaking to them about it - just have a good look around for somewhere better for you.


----------



## Pinkvboots (6 October 2018)

Just look for somewhere else life's too short to be staying at rubbish yards, full livery is not cheap so just find somewhere that will look after your pony properly.


----------



## Lindylouanne (6 October 2018)

As a returning owner following a long absence from horses I put my new youngster on livery because I felt I needed the support until I found my feet. I lasted about 2 years before I took the plunge and went back to DIY because I wasn't happy with the service I was receiving. I now have 2 ponies and look after them full time and if I want to go away or need extra help I have somebody who freelances. If you could find a good DIY yard with services you will be able to care for your pony exactly how you want to and there is nothing more satisfying than tucking your own ponies up at night or being greeted by them in the morning.


----------



## Surbie (6 October 2018)

If you've tried to sort out the issues with both YO and trainer then personally I would move as soon as possible. Full livery is expensive and you should be getting the service that you are paying for.


----------



## Missingpunctuation (6 October 2018)

Lindylouanne said:



			As a returning owner following a long absence from horses I put my new youngster on livery because I felt I needed the support until I found my feet. I lasted about 2 years before I took the plunge and went back to DIY because I wasn't happy with the service I was receiving. I now have 2 ponies and look after them full time and if I want to go away or need extra help I have somebody who freelances. If you could find a good DIY yard with services you will be able to care for your pony exactly how you want to and there is nothing more satisfying than tucking your own ponies up at night or being greeted by them in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m glad you found somewhere youâ€™re happy with! For me itâ€™s not that simple, between work, parenthood and having one car shared with me and the husband it can limit things- therefore I can only at this current time commit to full or part livery...otherwise Iâ€™d love to tuck our boy in every night and the peace of mind it brings!


----------



## Missingpunctuation (6 October 2018)

Surbie said:



			If you've tried to sort out the issues with both YO and trainer then personally I would move as soon as possible. Full livery is expensive and you should be getting the service that you are paying for.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed thank you. It turns out Iâ€™m paying for little more than a drafty room thatâ€™s hardly ever turned down/maintenance, my pony to be treated as unimportant and the YO new puppy. Not ideal. Time to move on I think. Though the hunt for somewhere close, offering full livery thatâ€™s affordable and friendly almost seems impossible.


----------



## holeymoley (10 October 2018)

Definitely move. You're paying for a service! They are basically telling you what to do and doing it regardless while you pay them for it. Please try and see what else is out there. Good luck


----------



## ester (10 October 2018)

Remember many of the good places don't advertise because they don't need to. They might have waiting lists too but at least that would be a start.


----------



## Hormonal Filly (10 October 2018)

Aww. I feel for you *Missingpunctuation*. Thats no fun, you shouldn't feel like that at a yard and owning a horse should be enjoyable. I've always found the best yards by driving around, calling in and talking to the owners, also looking on google maps at local places with arenas and calling in. 

Don't stay somewhere you aren't happy, sounds like they're taking the p**s


----------



## sunshine100* (13 October 2018)

any up date re finding a new place? poor horse I think you should be making impromptu visits at different times just in case horse is left in a dirty stable with no food


----------



## Chloe087 (14 October 2018)

Iâ€™m sure a lot of us can say weâ€™ve all been in a similar situation at some point in our lives with yards at some point. 

Having done this recently I wouldnâ€™t stand for it, move on. It seems like your just a number which isnâ€™t fair on you or your pony. 

Your horse will only feel the tension and stress from you which will not help his or your education. Remember itâ€™s both of your journeys.

Whatever yard you go to make sure youâ€™ve got a supportive network around you. Most importantly learn to enjoy your horse and hobby again. 

X


----------



## tda (14 October 2018)

Don't discount a DIY yard,  my friend keeps her horses at a large yard, she also provides services, and will do Total FULL Livery if you require x
Get looking !


----------



## Missingpunctuation (21 October 2018)

We did this today and guess what, itâ€™s exactly as you said. No food and drenched in mud, feet filthy etc. He looks awful since heâ€™s got his winter coat!!

No move as of yet, weâ€™re still trying to find a place that provides what we need, a good environment, not too far and that doesnâ€™t cost my lungs!! Weâ€™ll keep trying. Perhaps as another commenter said, a DIY yard may be able to help.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (21 October 2018)

One word: M O V E ! ! !

As others have said, you're meant to ENJOY your horse and this set-up is making you not only feel miserable but devalued, and bullied in fact. That is awful, and totally unacceptable.

I would strongly suspect that your horse feels the same too!

For both your sakes, get outa there PDQ.


----------



## SEL (22 October 2018)

Might be worth getting a non-horsey friend to post on any local FB sites something along the lines of "I have a friend moving to the area looking for full livery for 1 horse, can anyone let me have details of yards with vacancies or short waiting lists". Less likely to make it obvious that you're looking to move to the yard gossips, whilst bringing any of those yards that don't advertise out into the open.

Good luck - finding yourself on a difficult yard is a really tough call even for those of us who have had horses for a while.


----------



## HeyMich (22 October 2018)

Just as the others have said, I'd be moving PDQ if I were you!

Use Google Earth to search for horse arenas in your area, then go chapping on some doors. I'm at a small and friendly yard, which doesn't advertise and doesn't have a website - word of mouth and local recommendations are the way to go!

Good luck, and let us know how you get on x


----------



## TheOldTrout (22 October 2018)

There's regional H&H forums too, you could enquire on the one local to you.
Whereabouts in the country are you?


----------



## Missingpunctuation (3 November 2018)

Quick update for all who asked: thanks so much to all of you for the advice and support. Iâ€™m still at the yard and things have deteriorated rapidly in regards to my relationships with the manager and on site trainer there. Itâ€™s been very stressful.  We had looked into other yards, found a promising one however in an unexpected change of circumstances health wise for myself (the only rider for our pony) Iâ€™ve been forced to take a step back from riding for the foreseeable. So in light of this news Iâ€™ve decided for my ponyâ€™s sake to rehome him to a family who will be able to offer him not only a happier environment but more constant work that I now am unable to give. 

Itâ€™s been a really rough and upsetting decision and a tough few months, I almost feel as if Iâ€™ve failed him but above all as my ponyâ€™s owner I feel an intense amount of duty to put his well-being first. So heâ€™ll be going to a friendly home environment soon I hope and away from this toxic yard.


----------



## Surbie (3 November 2018)

Sorry you're not able to ride for now. It sounds like you've made a good decision, even though it's a tough call to make. Well done for doing it. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (3 November 2018)

I'm sorry that you are having health issues but glad for your pony that he will be getting away from that place soon.  Will you be able to visit him at his new home?
Please don't feel that you have failed him, you have found him somewhere suitable to live, despite your own problems.


----------



## Missingpunctuation (3 November 2018)

Surbie said:



			Sorry you're not able to ride for now. It sounds like you've made a good decision, even though it's a tough call to make. Well done for doing it. I hope you feel better soon.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, itâ€™s been very emotional but I have to do whatâ€™s right by him. And hopefully in time Iâ€™ll make a recovery enough to ride again.


----------



## Leo Walker (3 November 2018)

If you are anywhere near Northampton you are more than welcome to come and go for a drive with me. Lots of people who arent well enough to ride find they can still drive. And be proud that you did the right thing for your pony!


----------



## Missingpunctuation (3 November 2018)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I'm sorry that you are having health issues but glad for your pony that he will be getting away from that place soon.  Will you be able to visit him at his new home?
Please don't feel that you have failed him, you have found him somewhere suitable to live, despite your own problems.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for the supportive words, I really needed that. If I can visit I will but itâ€™s yet to be decided. Iâ€™m happy heâ€™ll finally live somewhere thatâ€™s less hostile and heâ€™s not overlooked. As long as he is happy in the end thatâ€™s all I could ask for.


----------



## Missingpunctuation (3 November 2018)

Leo Walker said:



			If you are anywhere near Northampton you are more than welcome to come and go for a drive with me. Lots of people who arent well enough to ride find they can still drive. And be proud that you did the right thing for your pony!
		
Click to expand...

Sadly Iâ€™m down in Kent but thank you, I will definitely keep that in mind. I most likely will volunteer at the local sanctuary when my health allows. Horses is a life long passion after all.


----------



## Pinkvboots (3 November 2018)

Sorry about your health and that you are now unable to ride, it sounds like you have really put your pony first which is not always easy, I really hope his happy in his loan home and I hope you make a good recovery.


----------



## Leo Walker (3 November 2018)

Missingpunctuation said:



			Sadly Iâ€™m down in Kent but thank you, I will definitely keep that in mind. I most likely will volunteer at the local sanctuary when my health allows. Horses is a life long passion after all.
		
Click to expand...

If its something that interests you, drop me a PM. I'm sure I can find someone in Kent who would love for you to come out with them


----------



## sunshine100* (3 November 2018)

You will know if the family are right for your pony (hope they do not run him ragged though) as you know your pony's temperament so if there is a change for the better I hope..you will have made the right decision-hope your health improves soon too.


----------

